# Crying playlist



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

So I am looking to make a playlist of songs that will help me feel sad and hopefully cry and I need suggestions.

I find myself in times where I can feel nothing and sadness is such a strong emotion to feel it makes me feel real again. Also I find it hard to cry and feel a good one will make things better but I am never able to get the tears out. 

J.x


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

Run away train, soul asylum
Black, Pearl Jam 
Under the bridge, chilli peppers
Exit music, Radio head 
Crack cocaine, Steve O
The reefer song, Mindless drug hoover
Purple sneakers, U am I
Jane say's, Janes addiction.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

No Surprises by Radiohead
Switching Off by Elbow


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

jhanniffy said:


> So I am looking to make a playlist of songs that will help me feel sad and hopefully cry and I need suggestions.
> 
> I find myself in times where I can feel nothing and sadness is such a strong emotion to feel it makes me feel real again. Also I find it hard to cry and feel a good one will make things better but I am never able to get the tears out.
> 
> J.x


Tori Amos "Silent All These Years"

Live "Lightning Crashes"

R.E.M. "The Wrong Child"

Green Day "Wake Me Up When September Ends"

Creed "With Arms Wide Open"

But the Creed song might be just me. I think it's supposed to be a happy song. I heard it when I was pregnant with my older son and it made me happy, but then I heard it after my first miscarriage and so now it just reminds me of my lost babies.

When I was in college, I made a mixed tape of my favorite songs. My roommate asked to borrow the tape one time. She said she called it the depression tape.  Then I realized that the songs _were_ kind of depressing! I can't remember what was on that tape.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Nothing compares to you by Sinead O Connor - I watched a documentary where she explained that it was about her mother's death, and there's a lyric "all the flowers in the back yard died when you went away" , always makes me teary-eyed.

Also ... Fields of Athenry by The Dubliners - also because the lyrics are really sad. About some guy being sent away to Australia as a criminal back in the old days 

Edit: just realised i posted two songs by Irish singers and you're Irish ... coinky-dink


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Knife said:


> Nothing compares to you by Sinead O Connor - I watched a documentary where she explained that it was about her mother's death, and there's a lyric "all the flowers in the back yard when you went away" , always makes me teary-eyed.


Yes! This is the song I was going to suggest. I've been listening to it a lot this week. I've recently rediscovered it. I had been listening to the Prince version mostly, but now I think Sinead's is much better - especially in the sad department. The way she sings it so beautiful and heartbreaking.

What is the name of the documentary?


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Double Indemnity said:


> Yes! This is the song I was going to suggest. I've been listening to it a lot this week. I've recently rediscovered it. I had been listening to the Prince version mostly, but now I think Sinead's is much better - especially in the sad department. The way she sings it so beautiful and heartbreaking.
> 
> What is the name of the documentary?


Argh I can't remember the name I'm afraid ... It was quite a while ago now, I think it was on on VH1. I suspect it was one of those quite corny "50 best pop videos" affairs, but they had some interviews with people.

I've just remembered something else that made me sad - in the video to the song she starts crying at the flowers line, and she said in the doc those were real tears as she started crying during filming :-(


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Knife said:


> Nothing compares to you by Sinead O Connor - I watched a documentary where she explained that it was about her mother's death, and there's a lyric "all the flowers in the back yard died when you went away", always makes me teary-eyed.


I do remember that Sinead tears up in the video of that song, and she revealed that her crying is genuine because she was thinking of her mother.

I remember that specifically because that fact hit too close to home for me.


----------



## justmealone (Oct 18, 2011)

A topic I can get my teeth into! Some of these might be a bit more melancholy that outright sad but I think you'll like them...

Sound of Silence - Simon Garfunkel
Cats In the Cradle - Harry Chapin
Hurt - Johnny Cash
Gloomy Sunday - Sarah Mclachlan
Fly - Nick Drake
Cello Song - Nick Drake
Time Has Told Me - Nick Drake
Everybody Hurts - REM 
The Last Leviathan/Last of the Great Whales - Whichever version you can find


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

Some of you are probably to young to remember this one.


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

Plumb--I Can't Do This
Deer Tick--Goodbye, Dear Friend
Radiohead--Creep
Red Hot Chili Peppers--Otherside
Gary Jules--Mad World
Kansas--Dust in the Wind
Eric Clapton--Tears in Heaven
Matchbox Twenty--3am
The Verve--Bittersweet Symphony
Pretty much anything by Vince Gill--Never Knew Lonely, Trying to Get Over You, Go Rest High on that Mountain....

I have a whole playlist on YouTube for crying to


----------



## justmealone (Oct 18, 2011)

Angus

I remember that song, one of my favourites! Not sure how sad the Weird Al version is though! :um

Here's another sad song. For those that don't know the back story the man singing this song was part of a choir of over 80's, he was supposed to sing it as a duet with his best friend who died just a week before. He died himself not long after this performance

A very powerful performance.


----------



## cellophanegirl (Sep 21, 2009)

If you're gonna go with Nick Drake I'd go for "Time of No Reply." Quite relevant to anyone with sa.


----------



## justmealone (Oct 18, 2011)

^ Thanks, I hadn't heard that one!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Gets to me everytime.


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

Wonder if this thread should be in Entertainment forum??


----------



## Funkadelic (Oct 6, 2010)

LynnNBoys said:


> Wonder if this thread should be in Entertainment forum??


Nah, music is form of therapy. :yes

Anyway, here's my contribution:

Soap&Skin - Mr Gaunt
Radiohead - Reckoner
Muse - Endlessly
Smashing Pumpkins - Landslide


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

angus said:


> Run away train, soul asylum
> Black, Pearl Jam
> Under the bridge, chilli peppers
> Exit music, Radio head
> ...


i love black by pearl jam lol

iris is always i good depressing song


----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

*here's a few*
















The first one's just a joke obviously, but the last one usually gets to me.


----------



## itsjustin (Oct 21, 2011)

Spice Girls - Goodbye
Hilary Duff - Someone's Watching Over Me
The Little Mermaid - Part of Your World


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

If this doesn't send you into a tailspin of depression then nothing will:






Better yet, listen to this version:


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

A Place Where You Belong - Bullet For My Valentine


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

I always thought Brandy could pull off a pretty impressive ballad, and this is one of her saddest.


----------



## Snow Bunny (Jan 28, 2009)

Fay Wolf's version of Your Love by Outfield, particularly the lyric 'I ain't got many friends left to talk to, nowhere to run when I'm in trouble.'

Also the other one that pops into my head is Take Me Away by Lifehouse, acoustic version, for when you just want someone to come and whisk you away to somewhere anywhere.


----------



## TimH916 (Nov 2, 2008)




----------



## Benjo (Oct 21, 2011)

Damien Rice - 9 Crimes
Angus and Julia Stone - Devil's Tears
Coldplay - The Scientist
Melanie - Ruby Tuesday
Jonny Cash - Hurt
The Verve - Bitter Sweet Symphony


----------



## Voidstarlit (Jul 10, 2011)

always makes me weep


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

I used to have a crying playlist then I was younger and everything was more dramatic. Diamanda Galas and Portishead were on the top.


----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)

I don't know if these ever made me feel like crying, they did help alot when I was numb h/e


----------



## Class (Nov 6, 2011)

I don't have much to add, but I think these songs can induce sadness...

If I Ever Feel Better - Phoenix
Sadness Is a Blessing - Lykke Li


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Double Indemnity said:


> If this doesn't send you into a tailspin of depression then nothing will:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was just listening to this song on repeat last night...how ironic ;~;


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

I'll contribute to this playlist of sadness


----------



## MrBik (Nov 9, 2011)

Mad World - Gary Jules ver.
Long Long Time - Linda Ronstadt
Illusion - VNV Nation
Theif - Our Lady Peace


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

It's not really a playlist but these songs can make me cry:

Portishead--The Rip
Regina Spektor--Braille
Bartok's Violin Concerto No. 2 (or at least make me feel like the world is ending)
Martina McBride--Concrete Angel


----------



## skywatcher (Nov 19, 2010)

Sanvean (I Am Your Shadow) - Lisa Gerrard


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

A few off the top of my head:
- Pretty Ugly - Elliot Smith
- Wind Cries Mary - Jimi Hendrix
- Dance Away - Bryan Ferry
- Is that All There Is? - PJ Harvey


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

This actually doesn't make me cry, I just listen to it when I'm already crying.


----------



## MommaBear92 (Nov 15, 2010)

Possibility by Lykke Li 
It gets me everytime!
Even if I'm in the best mood ever...


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)




----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

That's the Way I've Always Heard It Should Be - Carly Simon
The Living Years - Mike & The Mechanics
Holding Back the Years - Simply Red
The Drugs Don't Work - The Verve
Brick - Ben Folds Five


----------



## nonethemore (Oct 18, 2010)

.


----------



## FUBAR (Aug 27, 2008)

Bon Iver - re:stacks
Damien Rice - Older Chests
Jason Mraz ft. James Morrison - Details In The Fabric
Pearl Jam - Just Breathe
The Temper Trap - Soldier On
Ray LaMontagne - Winter Birds
Coldplay - Fix You
Pete Yorn - Lose You
Ben Howard - I Will Be Blessed
The Killers - Everything Will Be Alright


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Sarah Mclaughlin-
I will Remember You
Sweet Surrender
Fallen
Good Enough

Bruce Springsting - Streets of Pilly

Everybody Hurts Tears For Fears


----------



## Marre (Nov 23, 2011)

The National - Sorrow
The Tallest Man On Earth - A Lion's Heart, ( Like the Wheel or Where Do My Bluebird Fly does the trick for me as well quite often)
Sufjan Stevens - John Wayne Gacy, Jr.
Fleet Foxes - Tiger Mountain Peasant Song
Bon Iver - Blindsided
Alexi Murdoch - Through The Dark
Elliott Smith - Everything Reminds Me of Her
The Shins - A Comet Appears
Robin Pecknold - I'm Losing Myself


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)

don't have one....


----------



## Dolls (Nov 2, 2011)

I would recommend Damien Rice. His voice is so soothing...
Some of my favorite DR songs:
9 crimes
Amie
Rootless Tree (also look for the live version)


----------



## liktheangel (Oct 23, 2010)

"New Dawn Fades" by Joy Division

"Sowing Season"/"Millstone" by Brand New

"Elizabeth on the Bathroom Floor" by Eels (About his sister's first or one of her earliest suicide attempts, she later died on her 8th attempt)

"Ceremony" by New Order

"Famous Blue Raincoat" by Leonard Cohen

"Something in the Way" by Nirvana

"That Joke Isn't Funny Anymore" by The Smiths

"Counting Stars" by Sugarcult 

"Prayers for Rain" by the Cure

"New County" by The Walkmen

"Solo Dolo" by Kid Cudi 

"Tears in the Typing Pool"/"You Can Fall" by Broadcast(Tears in the Typing Pool is about the lead singer's father's slow death from cancer)


----------



## LeMuet (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi.
A various mix:

Lisa Gerrard and Peter Bourke - Meltdown (The Insider Theme)






Placebo - Without you i'm nothing






Since I've Been Loving You - Led Zeppelin






Some songs, like these two by Murder City Devils, are very sad to me specially because I have heard them during painful times of my life. If I listen them now I am instantly affected.

Murder city devils: press gang & Every ****ty Thing











Ac/DC: Hells Bells
Maybe the first song I have cried on.
If I would have shot myself as a teenager, this would have been the soundtrack.






I must say (and you can read it...) that I am not a good english speaker. 
So sometimes I read the lyrics of a so sad and touching song and I find out the story of a guy talking about his new car he will use to go buying his girlfriend a red spoted dess.
Well. It is all about atmosphere...

Bye.


----------



## KillingTheBlues (Jan 11, 2012)

Here are some that get me. 

Hope There's Someone - Antony & The Johnsons
Searching For a Former Clarity - Against Me!
Tragic Turn of Events/Move Pen Move - Dan Mangan 
Cold White Christmas - Casiotone for the Painfully Alone


----------



## KillingTheBlues (Jan 11, 2012)

oh and 

Dreaming - Loudon Wainwright III


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

Rozay


----------



## Jene (Jan 13, 2012)

Coldplay's _X & Y_ album always does it for me. If I'm in the mood, every single song will make me cry.


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

That I Would Be Good - Alanis Morissette 
Till The End - Yann Tiersen
River of sorrow- Antony and the Johnsons
The Spirit Was Gone - Antony and the Johnsons


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

last song that made me cry. Never listened to music like this before and I'd always bash my little brother for listening to stuff similar like this and call it 'emo music' but now I'm addicted..

I'm such a hypocrite


----------



## Rabbitheartedgirl (Mar 1, 2012)

Quite a few people have mentioned Damien Rice and I totally agree. 
I suggest: 
'9 Crimes' 
'Blower's Daughter' 
'Rootless Tree' (the live versions like at Abbey Road are better imo), 
'Cannonball' (this is more of a personal choice as my friend did such a lovely cover of it, it reminds me of him every time) 
'Cold Water' 
'Hallelujah' (originally by Leonard Cohen)

Other songs:
'Blank Page' by Mumford and Sons
'Your Song' by Ellie Goulding (originally by Elton John)
'Video Games' by Lana del Ray 
'Drunk' by Ed Sheeran


----------



## iluvpurpleandpugs (Mar 16, 2012)

1. You were mine, Dixie Chicks
2. There you'll be, Faith Hill
3. My Immortal, Evanescence
4. I'll Be, Edwin McCain
5. Fear, Sarah McLaughlin


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

PJ Harvey: 
"The Slow Drug"
"The Piano"
"All and Everyone"
"You Come Through"
"Shame"

Portishead:
"The Rip" probably the saddest song I know of

Massive Attack: 
"Live With Me"

Bjork:
"Joga"
"So Broken"


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

"Dance With My Father" - Luther Vandross

"If You're Reading This" - Tim McGraw


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Well, I haven't cried in years, except when I'm stoned. I guess my emotions are kind of on lockdown, but I do know a lot of really depressing songs that someone a little more fragile might cry to. lol

Here ya go.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

The key change gets me, every time. :'(


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## Wolf95 (Apr 1, 2012)

When I need to cry, one of these:


----------



## WISEguy (Apr 27, 2011)

"Live With Me" - Massive Attack


----------



## Wolf95 (Apr 1, 2012)

I recently found this... somewhat disturbing and powerful, I freak out hearing it, which most times is exactly what I want.
I can relate to the video too, Love it!


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## mzmz (Feb 26, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/user/mzlww?feature=mhee

go to "love sick"

your welcome


----------

